# ecc-orp ride



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

anyone from here going? we are going up sat march 17th to ride just for the day and again in april for the TGW weekend would like to meet up with some mimb members if possible


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'll be there for both of them! place is just down the road from me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

cool i havent been in awhile heard they are redoing the place and a new guy runs it instead of steve.. we'll have to find a place to meet up we normally park round the beach area when we go depending on how many ppl are already there


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Yea you heard correct. Completely new management and staff now. They are reworking the mud put and adding a hill in a hole too. I just hope it keeps running with the new staff and doesn't go down hill. 

definitely lets meet up and ride man! 

Here is a flyer for it for anyone interested.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya that place has alot of potential if it could be run properly but most ppl get into it and dont realize how much work and money it really is to run a good park and go down hill quick.. by the sounds of it the new owners should do good would like to start going back we used to go all the time with my s-10 till it started running down then we just quit going besides for TGW


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish I had enough land somewhere to open a park. Or a land owner who wanted to open one up and let me help.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^:agreed: i've been looking for an investor for awhile i got some decent setups and ideas and some money but not enough for the inital startup


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

We will be there for the TGW event in April, have a group of 4 or 5


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Has this place got some pretty good trails? I'm note real big into the real deep stuff.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

last i was there they had some dry trails but most is muddy trails, ditches, and swamps

as of right now we got 3 or 4 in our group for march 17th but got like 10 more pending wont know till last min on them and for tgw we got like 6 so far


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ok we will be there round 10-11ish saturday with a small group gonna try to park by the beach area will have my phone (904-583-0855)on me if yall wanna meet up somewhere out there just hit me up


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sorry I missed you yesterday mcpyro3. I did go and run my truck yesterday but the Brute didn't make it. Was giving me a fit this week trying to get it all fixed up. Had electrical issues and two boots tore on me. Ran out of time to get it all finished yesterday but I will definitely have it there for TGW! Might even have a new VFJ clutch to test out if I'm lucky.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya we'll have to meet up then. it was a blast yesterday some of the best riding conditions i've seen in awhile almost lost mine in the ditch just before you make it back to the beach area/duck pond other than that didnt break anything and was nice and wet wish i coulda got some more pics but my camera is broke saving up for a go pro now


----------

